# Romanian Open 2012



## Radu (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Romanian Open 2012 has been announced for a few weeks, but recently I succeeded to create a provisional schedule. Main objectives are:
-2 rounds of BLD (best of 3)
-3 rounds of OH
-3 rounds of Pyraminx

Hope it is doable. Depending on the number of competitors we will have a better estimate of the schedule soon. I will try to update also the page in the near future.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RomanianOpen2012


----------



## Brunito (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeahhhhhh


----------

